# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Ginger beer...

## Papa Georgie

Our local supermarket (Harris Teeter) has recently begun stocking Fever Tree products.
http://www.fever-tree.com/ginger-beer
The ginger beer is very tasty and I think less sweet than the "ginger beer" sold as a soft drink in Jamaica.
I recommend it for a try.

I know, I know, I know...its not homemade.  :Cool:

----------


## Nurse Marcia

Fever Tree is my favorite. I agree - too sweet in Jamaica.

----------

